# ? 3 recording options ????



## crenita (Apr 18, 2006)

I noticed something a few days ago that when recording a show on #1 and #2 at the same time , that if I go back to #1 I can switch stations and watch a third show LIVE ? I thought I was seeing things but tried it a number of times and it continues.. 
Now I scheduled some shows for recording later this week and usually a get a Conflict notice when I have 3 shows set up I now see that it states recording 2 events on #! and one event for #2 ...... what is going on ??? 
Has this been available all along I am not aware of it ???????????


----------



## gsarjeant (Sep 15, 2006)

crenita said:


> I noticed something a few days ago that when recording a show on #1 and #2 at the same time , that if I go back to #1 I can switch stations and watch a third show LIVE ? I thought I was seeing things but tried it a number of times and it continues..
> Now I scheduled some shows for recording later this week and usually a get a Conflict notice when I have 3 shows set up I now see that it states recording 2 events on #! and one event for #2 ...... what is going on ???
> Has this been available all along I am not aware of it ???????????


Yes, with limitations. You can record an OTA show and a satellite show simultaneously on output 1 (one on the OTA tuner, one on SAT tuner 1), and a second satellite show on output 2 (on SAT tuner 2).


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The sat tuner 1 and the OTA tuner both show the green 1. They should have used something different for the OTA tuner but for some reason it looks the same as sat tuner 1.  So, you can record something on the sat tuner 1 and still watch an OTA program, or record something on the OTA tuner and watch something on the sat tuner 1. But, you can not record something and watch something different live using the same tuner.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

It would be nice if the 1 & 2 recording icons could say something else if your recording an OTA channel not a SAT channel.. Tuner "3" would work...


----------



## DeputyDawg (Nov 23, 2007)

Is there a way (I thought I read it somewhere on here) that the OTA feed can be migrated into the EPG so you can schedule those to record??

Thanks


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

DeputyDawg said:


> Is there a way (I thought I read it somewhere on here) that the OTA feed can be migrated into the EPG so you can schedule those to record??
> 
> Thanks


To get EPG information, you must subscribe to your locals. Otherwise, OTA channels display as "Digital Service". You can still record by setting up manual timers but it's kind of a pain.


----------

